# Anyone interested in having their made up face featured on the Makeuptalk homepage?



## Geek (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone interested in having their made up face featured on the highly trafficked MakeupTalk homepage? Our homepage gets much traffic!

Assignment! Write your username on a paper along with a little readable message, hold it up and take a picture of your made up face! Write back with the url of your image and we'll feature it!

We are featuring one right now. Click here to see that on the homepage.

_*Here is her image:*_







Details: 

Please try to make the picture 168px Ã— 151px


----------



## daer0n (Aug 21, 2008)

Alrighty!

Count me in!

are we posting the links on this thread?


----------



## Karren (Aug 21, 2008)

Sure!! Lol.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 21, 2008)

this seems fun! i am definitely in


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 21, 2008)

I might do this too



.


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, post the pics in this thread.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 21, 2008)

how cool I want to do this....what a fun thing Tony!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2008)

How cool! I'm excited about all the changes we're making here


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 21, 2008)

This sounds cool!


----------



## Geek (Aug 22, 2008)

Bump! Add your pics


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cute idea! Much easier than the video... which I did but turned out badly, bad bad bad. Eesh.


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 22, 2008)

oooh what a fab idea


----------



## internetchick (Aug 22, 2008)

I might be able to do this. I was not able to get a video done that I felt was worthwhile.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I might do this one!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 23, 2008)

Kay, i will take a piccie of moiself soon and post it up


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Nobody's posted a pic yet?

I may do this. So long as people don't get sick of seeing my mug everywhere on MuT. lol.


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2008)

Were waiting for you, Shaundra!!!



and we never get tired of seein your mug!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 23, 2008)

lol, nope, you have a gorgeous mug Shaundra! you go first!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Were waiting for you, Shaundra!!!



and we never get tired of seein your mug!! lol I agree!!


----------



## Geek (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Were waiting for you, Shaundra!!!



and we never get tired of seein your mug!! lol 


I third this!
Come on girls! Get me some pics


----------



## Geek (Aug 24, 2008)

bump, get pics in ASAP


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

I took one but didn't add my username or I dunno if you can see my made up face... bah ha. Assignment failed. I'll make another one.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 26, 2008)

I love it as is Celly! With the glasses you look like a naughty librarian or something.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2008)

i love it Celly, k, imma go do mine now haha!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

Thaaaaaaanks. Ooo, Naughty librarian. Lmao.

Woop, go Typhoon! I wanna see yours!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 26, 2008)

lol I love it Celly! Those glasses are CUTE!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is mine, i had technical difficulties [kids



] and it took long for me to be able to get my mug shot LOL

can hardly read the text oh wellsie


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2008)

That's very pretty, nury!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Celly!

although i think im gonna do another one lol, the text isnt very clear, can hardly read it, im gonna leave people blind lol.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 26, 2008)

Wasn't sure which to pick.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds fun.


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a great idea. I'll definitely do this. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 27, 2008)

this is cool i will try and do it in the morning


----------



## Geek (Aug 27, 2008)

Bump! I updated the homepage, check it out!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 27, 2008)

The homepage slide show looks great Tony


----------



## Geek (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you! let's get more images in!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh Tony that looks great! Good idea!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 27, 2008)

Love the slide show. I did a look today that ended up looking like dookie, so I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the slide show, everyones pictures look great!


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2008)

Moderators, pls get pics in asap


----------



## internetchick (Aug 28, 2008)

Is this OK? I had to put my username in a different spot, since it is so long.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this OK? I had to put my username in a different spot, since it is so long.
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/9401/img3551ik4.jpg

What a great photo, I love it


----------



## internetchick (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What a great photo, I love it



Thanks




I was getting discouraged, because my pictures kept coming out weird. Maybe I should consider practicing posing in front of the mirror or something. It sure doesn't come natural.


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 28, 2008)

Count me in, will do this on the weekend


----------



## Anthea (Aug 28, 2008)

Its actually a good idea, many of my FOTD photos are taken in front of a mirror, I find it easier to get a better expression on my face that way.





If you don't mind a Trans girl in your slide show I might submit one too this weekend. as this weekend I will have much girl time


----------



## daer0n (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a great picture Leticia, love it!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its actually a good idea, many of my FOTD photos are taken in front of a mirror, I find it easier to get a better expression on my face that way.




If you don't mind a Trans girl in your slide show I might submit one too this weekend. as this weekend I will have much girl time





I would love to see you up there!
Thanks Nuri


----------



## Geek (Aug 28, 2008)

Bump! Edited and add another pic





Get them in Mods


----------



## Geek (Aug 29, 2008)

Bump! get them in!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 30, 2008)

I hope this is OK, I took a few and these are the best 2 out of the lot. You can decide which one to use.



I think # 2 perhaps???? Sorry my handwriting is quite poor.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the second one too! Very pretty Anthea


----------



## Anthea (Aug 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the second one too! Very pretty Anthea



Thanks



I think we'll go with #2


----------



## Geek (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump! Added two pics! People, let's get more pics in


----------



## Darla (Aug 30, 2008)

ok i will do this when i get a chance Tony. its not going to be in the next 2 weeks though


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 30, 2008)

The slide show looks great! I tried to make mine the right size but I'm not sure if it's a bit too small.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 30, 2008)

magenticheart yours looks great! It's so cute with the little pink hearts


----------



## daer0n (Aug 30, 2008)

Very nice Anthea!

You look so pretty Katie!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 30, 2008)

Aww thanks guys!

I went a little bit crazy with the hearts! lol!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Nury





Katie I love yours the sign is so cute.


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Aug 31, 2008)

your sign is so cute magneticheart! i love all the hearts on it.

okayy, i decided to do one up really quickly today because i love the slideshow!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 31, 2008)

aaahhh neato! i took a two week hiatus and see what i miss? i'll make an honest attempt tomorrow.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Vintage.Glam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your sign is so cute magneticheart! i love all the hearts on it.
okayy, i decided to do one up really quickly today because i love the slideshow!

http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/9169/imgp2120resizeza4.jpg

How cute, haha.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you like my sign




I'm so dorky with my little love hearts haha

vintageglam I love how you wrote it on your fingers!


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2008)

Updated! added two more!


----------



## internetchick (Aug 31, 2008)

vintage glam that's a grea pic!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im sorry forgot to write my name :S but heres mine (i got the time to arrange it finnaly )


----------



## daer0n (Sep 1, 2008)

Vintageglam and Gabriella, so cute!!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 1, 2008)

Gabriella very pretty!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 1, 2008)

Btw, Leti. I love your hair - I always wanna just... touch it.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2008)

Updated! Added Gabriella20


----------



## internetchick (Sep 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Btw, Leti. I love your hair - I always wanna just... touch it. Thanks


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 1, 2008)

Thx! Ladies!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 1, 2008)

ill do mine tomorrow when my bf return from work


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Tony left me a comment, how can I turn that down?

I will get to it sometime this week for sure. Why not, I do love MUT a lot


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 2, 2008)

Everyone looks great...this is fun and here is my entry. I do not know why my pics always end up in thumbnail...anyone can help pls??? Im nuts when come to comp stuff...


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2008)

updated!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

I took long enough...but here it is...I hope its readable.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

You look great, Maya!


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 2, 2008)

that sounds interesting, am interested


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks AshleY!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2008)

Updated for Beautyfocus!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2008)

The front page is looking good.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool!

You look great Maya! as always






and yeah, i like how the front page too!

Great pictures everyone, keep posting people!


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2008)

Get more in girls


----------



## Geek (Sep 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

This okay?


----------



## BeachBarbie (Sep 8, 2008)

its hard to read since i resized it. fail.

http://pic18.picturetrail.com/VOL908.../333613386.jpg


----------



## daer0n (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This okay?
http://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/3/W/...zvclWYLrU0.jpg

beautiful!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Is this okay?


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep! Updated!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome ladies!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Here's mine!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sey/me-2-2.jpg




Updated with chelsey! 
PS: Is that a tattoo on the insdie of your arm?


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah i just got it about 3 weeks ago it says "for all that you've done for all that you do for all that i am i owe to you MP" it's for my mom and the MP are her initials.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 10, 2008)

I was looking at the slide show on the front page and was really unimpressed with my handwriting. I have the most basic photo editing software and I came up with this.






Would it be too much trouble to replace my current one with this much neater one of the same photo?


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was looking at the slide show on the front page and was really unimpressed with my handwriting. I have the most basic photo editing software and I came up with this.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/...bac5173b_m.jpg

Would it be too much trouble to replace my current one with this much neater one of the same photo?

I was wondering the same thing. I want to make the logo bigger as you can hardly see it on the slide.


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I was looking at the slide show on the front page and was really unimpressed with my handwriting. I have the most basic photo editing software and I came up with this.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/...bac5173b_m.jpg

Would it be too much trouble to replace my current one with this much neater one of the same photo?




Updated with Anthea's new pic


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure, make a new one, Adrienne...and I'll update it





Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I was wondering the same thing. I want to make the logo bigger as you can hardly see it on the slide.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks!! I'll get to it.







Alright, here's a better one


----------



## Geek (Sep 10, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Updated with Anthea's new pic



Thanks for doing that Tony, it looks a lot better


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Ricci (Sep 19, 2008)

My eye is almost better I cant wait to contribute!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bump


----------



## daer0n (Sep 28, 2008)

Anymore pictures to add anyone?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 28, 2008)

YAY! I'll post mine tomorrow


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 30, 2008)

I'l have to add mine. I just don't have access to a image program on my laptop, so I cant add text. Grumble.

I'll get around to it eventually


----------



## daer0n (Sep 30, 2008)

Photobucket will do that for you Rosie


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 30, 2008)

awesome. I'll see what I can do now then!

eta - no photobucket access at work. Hmph.

I'll try when I get home


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Sorry I haven't been around lately. I have been insanely busy beyond belief. Anyways, I just saw this on the front page just now and wanted to add mine...
http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/6697/img000226kv7.jpg

I love makeup talk!




Added you! Thanks
Anyone else?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll do mine by this weekend I hope, lol


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome, it should be asked on Myspace/Twitter/Facebook about this... no?


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Awesome, it should be asked on Myspace/Twitter/Facebook about this... no? 


What do you mean?


----------



## daer0n (Oct 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do you mean? I think she means that maybe ask people from myspace and twitter, etc if they want to have their face featured on mut's main page as well?


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2008)

We currently don't have any myspace/facebook/twitter person for MUT. We need to find someone. But ya, maybe a good idea


----------



## Karren (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok here's mine.... and since it's almost halloween..... Naughty Nun's for MUT lol


----------



## missambitions (Oct 9, 2008)

aww i wanna try!! but im still a noob with makeup


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated! 10-8-2008


----------



## daer0n (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha, i loove it Karren!


----------



## fellybabe (Oct 15, 2008)

whao, i love this . my camera is bad. had to use my phone to snap it. hope is not that bad anywayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy?


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2008)

updated!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 15, 2008)

argh i keep forgetting to snap a pic i will remember within the next week lol...


----------



## bCreative (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally did one!


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2008)

Updated!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice girls! Keep them coming!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 18, 2008)

Here my contribution to the MUT homepage ! I like this idea





I can't decide so just pick one


----------



## daer0n (Oct 18, 2008)

Very pretty Purple!

i love the second one =]


----------



## Geek (Oct 18, 2008)

updated!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow, we are getting some fabulous additions! Great job ladies!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## daer0n (Oct 18, 2008)

Tony, here's an updated image of mine, if you would like to update it for me, thanks! [TYVM]


----------



## internetchick (Oct 18, 2008)

Nuri you have the most amazing eyes.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 18, 2008)

Aww, Thank you Leticia!


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 18, 2008)

Pretty Nury, if I take pictures in that angle they don't work for me. For you, it works just fine


----------



## Geek (Oct 19, 2008)

UPdated NUri


----------



## daer0n (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you purple! and thanks T!


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2008)

bump!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 21, 2008)

I like it, and I got a new camera. So lemme get a lil more presentable and I'll post.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it, and I got a new camera. So lemme get a lil more presentable and I'll post.





Cool






Anyone else?


----------



## *Gigi* (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, here is mine- I hope you needed the direct link!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great Gigi


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright I have sign up the slide show, where do I have to paste the code?


----------



## coleenvin (Oct 24, 2008)

well, will it cost us something? or is it totally free...if free yes we would be interested in sending pics


----------



## internetchick (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coleenvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, will it cost us something? or is it totally free...if free yes we would be interested in sending pics It's free.


----------



## Karren (Oct 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright I have sign up the slide show, where do I have to paste the code? You can upload your photo to either Images from yout profile or the new Personal Photo Albums also off your profile. Or if you have it stored on another server somewhere you can drop them here into a reply using this code....[ Img ] url/filename [ /img ]

With the blanks removed.. Or just click advanced and click on the little mountain for add photo...


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 25, 2008)

Do you have to have something that says MUT in the pic?


----------



## *Gigi* (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks great Gigi



Thank you! I like yours too!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry if it's too big.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty Gigi!

Laura you look gorgeous! Love it, and i love the scarf, so cute


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw thanks Nuri! I got the scarf for Â£2 yesterday, so cheap


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll157/LauraFayeTbh/lovemut-1.jpg

Sorry if it's too big.

beautiful


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you purple


----------



## Geek (Oct 27, 2008)

UPdated 10-27-2008!


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 28, 2008)

Adrienne - Love your look! And are those your real bottom lashes? If they are OMG! Beautiful!

Tony - Love your colors! Beautiful!!


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lori_TG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Adrienne - Love your look! And are those your real bottom lashes? If they are OMG! Beautiful!
Tony - Love your colors! Beautiful!!




You had me going back to see if I accidentally put my pic in there!! LOL. I won't be showing up in there. 
Anyone else??


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you had me going back to see if i accidentally put my pic in there!! Lol. I won't be showing up in there. 
lol ..


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2008)

UPdated with a new Halloween theme!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Oct 30, 2008)

pls include my pic too!


----------



## Geek (Oct 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

pls include my pic too! 


UPdated!


----------



## Geek (Nov 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll try and get off my bum and put some makeup on, and upload a pic in a couple hours. What size should it be?


----------



## daer0n (Nov 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll try and get off my bum and put some makeup on, and upload a pic in a couple hours. What size should it be? This size





Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone interested in having their made up face featured on the highly trafficked MakeupTalk homepage? Our homepage gets much traffic!
Assignment! Write your username on a paper along with a little readable message, hold it up and take a picture of your made up face! Write back with the url of your image and we'll feature it!

We are featuring one right now. Click here to see that on the homepage.

_*Here is her image:*_

https://www.makeuptalk.com/images/macwhore.jpg

Details: 

Please try to make the picture 168px Ã— 151px


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2008)

actually it doesn't matter what size. just make it clear to read the MUT comment. Slide auto resizes them


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry I read the first post, but I guess after going through all the pages and looking at everyone's pictures I forgot everything it said.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 10, 2008)

ok here's mine, blah my hair looks gross. I tried to resize it, but for some reason my browser kept closing everytime I tried to edit in photobucket.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 10, 2008)

That's very cute Kaylin! i love your long hair! and your hoodie


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's very cute Kaylin! i love your long hair! and your hoodie



Aww thanks doll, my hair is a pain in the neck though its sooo thick. And I stole the hoodie from the boyfriend, he's never getting it back, hehe.


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool picture Kaylin!

Better have super thick hair then too thin


----------



## deunannoi (Nov 10, 2008)

cool


----------



## Geek (Nov 10, 2008)

updated!


----------



## Geek (Nov 11, 2008)

BUMP, we need more users!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 11, 2008)

tommorrow....tomorrow, lol


----------



## ashbee (Nov 12, 2008)

so where are the pics galzzz????


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 12, 2008)

You look really nice Kaylin!

And ugh photobucket can be a biatch sometimes lol


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Geek (Nov 23, 2008)

bump!


----------



## Chiara (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wow !!Fab idea....ermmm does this idea apply to newbies too?*

*I found this site while I was looking for something and yeayyy im so glad I did




*


----------



## Geek (Nov 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Chiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

*Wow !!Fab idea....ermmm does this idea apply to newbies too?**I found this site while I was looking for something and yeayyy im so glad I did



*




It applies to all users. Get your picture in!


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

haha ..I want to do this....what a fun thing Tony!


----------



## Darla (Dec 9, 2008)

Tony,

here is Dragonfly and myself

is this ok size 168x151 ?


----------



## lklmail (Dec 23, 2008)

If it's not too late, here's mine:


----------



## Geek (Dec 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lklmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

If it's not too late, here's mine: 


Not too late! We'll leave that up


----------



## Geek (Jan 18, 2009)

Bump! Anyone wanna add their pic?


----------



## Geek (Mar 13, 2009)

One last call for pic adding.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 13, 2009)

psssh....i &lt;3 MUT sign here I come!


----------



## Geek (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
psssh....i 


Let's do it


----------



## katana (Apr 5, 2009)

Is this an okay size? or is it too small?


----------



## Geek (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Is this an okay size? or is it too small? 


Hi Katana! Added you


----------

